# occasional RAW feeding



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I am wondering if there is any harm in occasionally as a treat feeding RAW.I'm cooking chicken tonight so I thought Athena would like the gizzards.The gizzard package was a neck,liver and heart.She is eating them raw outside as a treat any harm or good for her?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Not a problem. And those icky gut parts are very nutritious.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I hate to waste things so I said why not.I assume the legs are ok too just not cooked.I gave her some beef the other day when I was trimming the fat off and got too much meat but not enough to use for what I was doing.I don't think I could feed RAW all the time but as a treat when she can sit outside is cool.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I feed as treats for my dogs and they love it. With any RAW foods its humans that have to be more careful....dogs can handle the bacteria. We have to keep our boards, knives, etc.... clean for our health.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I know about that I worked in food service for 3 or so years.I wish we had stomaches like dogs...


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just make sure you don't feed too much liver at once...it can lead to the runs (not fun!).

And yes, the legs are fine too. I've been known to hack up a whole chicken (or turkey and duck for that matter) for the dogs.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I'm going to feed her a lot more RAW treats.I will go easy on the liver,I HATE the runs.What RAW can't you feed?Shrimp tails?Whole fish?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The only thing you need to stay away from is Salmon. I can never remember if it's the Pacific or the Northwest or whatever one that has a fluke that can kill dogs so I just avoid Salmon altogether. Besides - it's pricey!!

My dogs have had beef, turkey, chicken, duck, pheasant, quail, venison, elk, bison, ostrich, emu, fish, lamb, goat, veal, rabbit ...


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have quit a few hunters in our group of friends/family,what's the rule on Deer,Moose,Bear & Turkeys?I've seen things like parasites and such.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was told that you shouldn't eat a fresh(deer) heart-but to wait a few days. This advice was from a longtime hunter and I am not sure the reason. I fed my dogs a deer heart about 5 days after it was killed by my son(bow & arrow) and gutted in the field. Kept fridged til I fed it. I didn't feed the whole thing at once but it was part of a meal. Kacie came down with a diarrhea bug shortly after that. Lasted about 10 days til her digestion was normal. I am not sure it had anything to do w/ the venison or not. My dogs are fed RAW, so are use to different cuts. I think next time I will freeze it for a week or so, just in case.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think it is NW Salmon that is a no no


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Easily 80% of our raw diet here consists of antelope, deer, pheasant, duck, goose, etc. I have been told to freeze all wild game for at least 10 days at -20 degrees c before feeding to kill tapeworm cysts. I have fed freshly killed game several times and never had a problem, though. 

The only thing I would worry about with turkey is lead shot. I always chop up fowl and pick out all the shot I can find. I have no idea if it would actually cause a problem if consumed or not. 

I don't feed weight-bearing bones of large ruminants because they are hard enough to break a dog's teeth, and my dogs don't gently gnaw, they like to crunch. 

I would never feed raw bear meat because bears carry trichinosis, which cannot be killed by freezing.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGI think I'm going to feed her a lot more RAW treats.I will go easy on the liver,I HATE the runs.What RAW can't you feed?Shrimp tails?Whole fish?


I feed almost anything..Except for Salmon, and I personally don't feed whole fish, fish yes, but not whole..(my hang up only though)

I personally would not feed shrimp tails, those are sharp, just me. However anything else is game!!


----------

